# Yacht crew



## vona62 (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm transferring my 49ft aluminium sloop to Dubai in a couple of months and would like to put together a crew for weekend sailing and racing. 
If any are interested guys/girls in sailing please send me a PM /SNIP/


----------



## aimsomewhere (Nov 15, 2011)

I don't have PM capabilities unfortunately, but I have an interest in participating! I've done a little sailing on a 30 foot boat my friend has, but not anything extensive. Let me know if you're in need of an extra hand =)

(I'm moving to Dubai on Sunday haha)



vona62 said:


> I'm transferring my 49ft aluminium sloop to Dubai in a couple of months and would like to put together a crew for weekend sailing and racing.
> If any are interested guys/girls in sailing please send me a PM/SNIP/


----------



## The_Average_KZ_male (Aug 30, 2012)

I am a Day Skipper with 5 weeks of charter experience, but happy to join you as a Crew. Send me PM, if interested.
Cheers,


----------



## familyoffour (Sep 10, 2012)

I am probably moving to Dubai in January 2013 so probably too late for you but if you are still looking for crew in the new year give me a shout! I have been sailing all my life and have started taking part in offshore races for the last few years. 
I own a 33 foot ketch but unfortunately will have to leave her in Ireland when I move over. I'm interested in finding out more about the sailing clubs in Dubai.


----------



## Macek (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi, 

could any recomment any charter that rents motor yachts for a couple of hours? I would like to take around some visits.

Thnx!


----------



## Macek (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi, still searching for an appropriate solution, anyone has received any info? Thank you!


----------

